# New Hoyt Tribute vs old Protec Xt3000



## egquebec (Oct 7, 2014)

Yesterday I made a shooting challenge between my 2016 Tribute and an old Protec that I recently bought. The challenge was a FITA 300. I shoot just couple more points with the Tribute than with the Protec. Since I have the Protec for less than a week and I didn't put alot of time in tuning on it. I have to admit that the Protec is a good shooter and I honnestly prefer the "shootability" of the old Protec. I paid 1K for the Tribute and less than 200$ for the Protec... I can't talk about that with my wife... For sur, the Tribute looks better but on the score card there is no extra points for the look of the bow.
Am I the only disapointed Tribute owner here?


----------



## brian wagar (Jul 28, 2008)

Bought a used tribute a few years back great smooth bow, but it needs the cam 1/2 system, so I am back to shooting a older Sceptor11 with a solid back wall with way better speed than the tribute and I paid a whopping $150 for the Sceptor11 versus $800..


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Think I'll avoid "Tribute envy" and keep shooting my fifteen year old ProTec.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Best thing you can do with a tribute is put GTX cams on it. Some shoot it well though, I just don't like no back wall


----------



## egquebec (Oct 7, 2014)

Or a set of Command cams... Is it a good idea?


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Not disappointed necessarily, but you can definitely see that Hoyt has made some "cutbacks" on their main wheel bow over against their mainline bows. The wheels run on plastic bushings and the limbs aren't the nice laminated ones on their higher end models. Those are the only real compromises, though, fortunately. The handle is still superb and the limb pockets are still the good ones. 

Probably because they just don't sell that many of them anymore and they had to cut some costs?

lee


----------



## Archery13 (Oct 25, 2014)

That sounds disappointing. Very few finger compounds as it is.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Well, it's not like it's a hunk of junk either. Hoyt can't be selling loads of them so it's pretty amazing they still make a wheel bow at all. Otherwise, you have to go for a Barnsdale or something you put together yourself which of course is ok too. 

But all that said, even an old magnesium Pro Vantage with a decent set of strings will shoot just as well if you can find one. Which I couldn't so I got a Tribute and called it good .

lee


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the tribute. Yeah it might not have the nice laminated limbs that most of us love or the 'solid back wall' but it's still a good finger shooter and a solid well built bow.


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

Last year I contemplated purchasing either the Tribute or the Freestyle. 
I bought the Freestyle and am very happy I did now that I see that it has been discontinued.
It's a rocket launcher. Fast and flat shooting bow.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

If I had a choice of the older Hoyt or a new one...I'd take the old one and use the extra money for some arrows, a sight and what I had left over I'd spend on the wife or girlfriend...that why they don't complain.

The older Hoyts are very shootable and the new ones are nothing special to me. Sure they look awesome but that's about it.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

rsarns said:


> Best thing you can do with a tribute is put GTX cams on it. Some shoot it well though, I just don't like no back wall


I do have to say that this is an intriguing idea, sounds expensive but would be one way to speed it up a little and harden up the back wall. Would there happen to be any cable/string lengths recorded anywhere for doing this?

lee.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Didn't even ask, just assumed. Are you shooting with fingers or release?


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Fury90flier said:


> Didn't even ask, just assumed. Are you shooting with fingers or release?


Release aid and D-loop on mine. DL around 29"...

lee.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Ah, apologies. That question probably wasn't for me 

lee


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

rsarns said:


> Best thing you can do with a tribute is put GTX cams on it. Some shoot it well though, I just don't like no back wall


My only complaint with the GTX cams is there is no valley.
It does have a solid back wall; but you draw and you're there.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Wedwards63 said:


> My only complaint with the GTX cams is there is no valley.
> It does have a solid back wall; but you draw and you're there.


It can be adjusted but I like a narrow valley, not as little as the spiral pro though


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

rsarns said:


> It can be adjusted but I like a narrow valley, not as little as the spiral pro though


Would love to get mine adjusted. If I had it to do over, I'd get the 75% let off


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

lees said:


> Ah, apologies. That question probably wasn't for me
> 
> lee


No problem... but that does explain the GTX response. You won't find too many finger shooters with that cam...Tribute has a cam is more for finger shooters.

Oddly, I have a bow with SpiralX's that I purchased as a finger bow...loved it (just stopped shooting fingers). I liked that you were locked in or you weren't...kept you honest.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

lees said:


> I do have to say that this is an intriguing idea, sounds expensive but would be one way to speed it up a little and harden up the back wall. Would there happen to be any cable/string lengths recorded anywhere for doing this?
> 
> lee.


I can give those to you


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Fury90flier said:


> No problem... but that does explain the GTX response. You won't find too many finger shooters with that cam...Tribute has a cam is more for finger shooters.
> 
> Oddly, I have a bow with SpiralX's that I purchased as a finger bow...loved it (just stopped shooting fingers). I liked that you were locked in or you weren't...kept you honest.


Lot more than you think in the competitive world


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Fury90flier said:


> No problem... but that does explain the GTX response. You won't find too many finger shooters with that cam...Tribute has a cam is more for finger shooters.
> 
> Oddly, I have a bow with SpiralX's that I purchased as a finger bow...loved it (just stopped shooting fingers). I liked that you were locked in or you weren't...kept you honest.


I was more just curious about it, I actually don't have the money to tear it up right now. I shoot mine with a release and the spongy back wall doesn't give me any trouble. In fact, I kind of like the give as I pull through the shot as it makes the poundage buildup very gradual and smooth till the release goes off. Sits on the target like a rock. 

But obviously some cams would speed it up somewhat which could be a good thing for outdoors...

lee.


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

You will dramatically loose draw weight if you change out accuwheels for gtx cams. Unless you want a light draw weight, a different set of limbs is also required.


----------

